# Seadrift 10/29



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Finally got some time on my schedule and a day with no wind, so I took my son down to Seadrift Saturday night and fished Sunday. This was my first chance to get out since Harvey, so I was interested to see how some of my favorite fishing holes looked. The 2 previous days of 20-25 mph N winds had some of my favorite spots blown out, so I hit one of my winter standbys, and the Redfish were right where I left them last winter...tailing in pods with some bigger singles cruising a little deeper. I didn't even pull my rod out of the holder. I just poled my son around all day. Never the less, it's very rewarding watching your 10 year old spotting and catching his own fish in 8" of clear water. I told him I was putting all this poling on his account and he was going to have to pay it back when he was older and I was an old fart.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Great!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

those are days with dad he'll never forget.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It was beautiful today as well! Nice job!


----------



## ActionCliff (May 10, 2017)

Doesn't get much better than Sunday was.


----------

